# spousal visa



## less (Mar 24, 2015)

I am currently applying for a spousal visa I am a US citizen and my husband is a south African citizen. On the BI 1738 it asks to tick off if i intend settling in South Africa on a permanent basis. I am eventually going to settle, but have not proceeded with the permanent residency permit. I am not sure what to tick off. If i say yes will this prolong my visa application or help me in the future when I do decide to apply for permanent residency?


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

I am by no means a lawyer, but when I did my application I ticked yes. I did not qualify for PRP at the time but do intend to apply once the criteria's have been met. We also included in the letter of support that I would apply for permanent settlement as soon as I could. Hope this helps


----------

